# Enough for a stew !



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

A member suggested in another post that i do not have much experience because i dont have many hunting stories on the forum... well i just wanted to say that i have alot of hunting experience and the reasob that there are not many hunting stories by me in this forum is because i do not carry a phone in many of my hunts or i just forget to take a picture... so from now on i will do my best to remember to film most of my kills...

I was out today on a new proparty tracking pigeons and i followed them to a very dence tree, i got setup 20+ meters away with a trade dankung and i couldnt find a clean shot (most of my shots were not perfect because of that), i got the first one thro the neck and got a penetration shot, the second one broke the breast bone, the third one was a neckish head shot and when i was driving to my regular proparty i got the fourth one from the car window.. i got a wood pigeon for the first time but unfourtenly i forgot to take a picture of that one until i cooked him, he was quite young.. i cooked the wood pigeon on the field cause i got hungry, they are thought to come to israel only in the winter but there are reports of them on the internet from the summer time. Here some pics...

The 3 on the new proparty :










The one i got from the car :










The cooking wood pigeon :


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

I used 1842 looped and 10mm lead.

The wood pigeon i got on my regular proparty.

Im right now making stew out of the 4 together with a small indian porcupine i got while hog bow hunting  
(And roasting chestnuts  )


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Another nice bag ... good shooting! And looks pretty yummy ...

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## TLG_Catapults (May 5, 2014)

I see you like that dankung , I was never that accurate when I had it !


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

TLG_Catapults said:


> I see you like that dankung , I was never that accurate when I had it !


Yeah i love it. The trick is to sand the top of the forks to stop the tubes from slipping.


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

There's a storm here.. if it would calm down a bit i would go after pest doves today (laughing doves arent native and the law treets them exacly like pigeons, so no season). Maybe look for more wood pigeon..


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

Nice, 3 is my magic number for soup too when i'm out spruce grouse hunting, anything more I catch is a plus


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

good shooting.


----------



## Gunnar (Dec 30, 2013)

Nice job


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

10mm lead is about .40 cal lead at about 91grs. A very capable size for what you are going after.

Yes, the Dankung slings IMHO are great units, I like them a lot. I played with looped 1745 and the same ammo, and it sends them ! I also used pseudo 2050, and they really flew out of there too.

wll


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

Thanks, i got 5 not 3  .40 cal or 10mm is very capable of taking larger game, .40 lead is great for rabbit ! .40 steel is what i like to use on birds but its easier to get lead as i cast it. I dont usually use dankungs but in the last 2 weeks i tried two dankungs i got from a trade and im very effective with them


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

Nicholson said:


> Nice, 3 is my magic number for soup too when i'm out spruce grouse hunting, anything more I catch is a plus


You seem like an awesome hunter from everything i see, i enjoyed your grouse hunting videos and since you already have a gopro it would be awesome if you take full videos of your hunts


----------

